

Ohio State's "RESOLVE/C++" Language Used for Teaching CS - loganfrederick
http://cse.osu.edu/sce/rcpp/FAQ/Resolve_FAQ/sld001.htm

======
malkia
FYI: The header file behind the magic:

[http://cse.osu.edu/sce/rcpp/RESOLVE_Foundation/Miscellaneous...](http://cse.osu.edu/sce/rcpp/RESOLVE_Foundation/Miscellaneous/Keywords-222.h)

